# Is it possible to get sheet music of new movie scores?



## ranaprathap (Sep 8, 2017)

Hello,

Is it possible to get the full orchestra sheet music of new movie scores? 

I am not looking for something like a piano cover, which can be done by ear. I want to learn the orchestration of specific pieces.(eg:Trafalgar Celebration from Wonder Woman)

Anyone aware of any resources?

Thank you


----------



## alexballmusic (Sep 8, 2017)

ranaprathap said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it possible to get the full orchestra sheet music of new movie scores?
> 
> ...



Loads of scores on Scribd. Full orchestration. There's quite a few recent scores on there by Hans Zimmer, Harry Gregson Williams etc.


----------



## ranaprathap (Sep 8, 2017)

alexballmusic said:


> Loads of scores on Scribd. Full orchestration. There's quite a few recent scores on there by Hans Zimmer, Harry Gregson Williams etc.


Thank you for the recommendation. How do you find those scores on Scribd? I am not having much success trying to use the search function on scribd.


----------

